# WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?



## forelle-mb (28. November 2006)

hallo @ all,

habe vor ca. 6 wochen ein paar schöne regenbogenforellen gefangen...
ausgenommen, kopf abgeschnitten und ab in den gefrierschrank.
heute aufgetaut und als ich diese zerscheiden wollte, löste sich von ganz allein die haut ohne wiederstand.
sie lag also nur noch auf dem fisch drauf, man konnte die ganze haut in einem stück runter nehmen.
das fleisch konnte man dann in einzellnen stücken von den gräten ganz leicht runter nehmen...

nun habe ich hier nen ganzen teller voll fleisch, kann man das essen ?
und wieso löst sich die haut so einfach ?
hatte das erste mal welche eingefrohren...

wichtig weil soll im normalfall in 2 stunden gegessen werden..

ich danke euch.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

am besten unseren koch thomas9904 fragen


----------



## HD4ever (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

hast du vielleicht beim Ausnehmen die Gallenblase aufgeschnitten ??? war das Fleisch gelblich ?


----------



## forelle-mb (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

nö das fleisch ist immer noch schon saftig rosa...


----------



## NOK Angler (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

ich behaupte mal , das liegt an schnell mit Maßtfutter hochgejubelten Forellen. Kenne sowas noch aus den Anfangszeiten unseres Puffs hier.

Fleisch , Haut , Gräten habe gar keine Zeit richtig mit einander zu verwachsen ,so schnell werde die Forellen in manchen Maßten hochgepäppelt.

Esse sollte man den Fisch können , aber tut das denn Wirklich nötig ? Ich meine wenns dir schon son suspekten Eindruck macht , würd ichs lassen.


----------



## forelle-mb (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

naja sicher habe ich es nicht nötig 

aber habe halt das erste mal eine aufgetaut und daher wusste ich nicht ob sowas normal ist oder an was es liegen kann...


----------



## Skipper47 (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

Wenn du die Fische nicht stundenlang auf dem trockenen liegen hattest oder wie ich es öfter sehe abgeschlagen im Wasser liegen hattest also richtig versorgt hast und dann eingefroren hast gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit. Zu schnell gefütterte Forellen. Das kannste vergessen.


----------



## forelle-mb (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

die lagen recht lang in einer tüte mit eis drin am see (ca. 10 stunden)

edit:
was kann man vergessen ?


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

Hi,
die werden geschmacklich sicher kein Höhepunkt sein.
 :v 
Die schlechte Qualität der wohl mit Billigstfutter schnell hochgemästeten Fische, 10 Std. in der Tüte und das Einfrieren......., das kann nicht schmecken.#c 
Ich würde solche Fische nicht essen,die nach dem Einfrieren wie gare Fische auseinanderfallen.Wenn du eine katze hast,freut die sich vielleicht.|supergri
Tut mir leid für Dich, sowas ist deprimierend.#q 
Trotzdem noch einen schönen Abend
Gruß
uwe


----------



## NOK Angler (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

Deswegen angle ich nur noch in Puffs wo ich weiß , das es sich um "vernüftige" Fische handelt. 

Konnte hier früher mal die Farbe abtupfen nach dem wieder auftauen , sah echt komisch aus , habe die Trutte denn auch nicht gegessen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*



Fips III schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage:
> 
> Wie hast Du die aufgetaut?
> In warmen Wasser?
> In der Mikrowelle?


|supergri das ist auch ne Möglichlichkeit.:m dann sind die schon gar....#6 servieren und gut.:v 
gruß


----------



## Franky (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

Das kenne ich auch - nur leider von einem "frisch gefangenem" Fisch... Beim leichten Festhalten schon quetschte das "Muskelfleisch" direkt an der Schwanzwurzel  bei den zwei Forellen heraus, die mein Bruder und ich in einem Puff gefangen hatten. Ich habe auch als Ursache ein Turbofutter hinnehmen müssen. Die Zellen wachsen zu schnell, als dass sie vernünftig "Masse" ausbilden können. Ein maßgeblicher Grund, weshalb ich an keinem Puff mehr angel - nach diesem Ereignis dauerte es gut 10 Jahre bis zum nächsten Besuch in einem Forellenzirkus, und das ist auch schon wieder Jahre her!


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

#h es geht auch anders. Mein Kumpel hat eine kleine Fischzucht und betreibt eien Angelteich mit seinen Fischen,Forellen und Saiblinge, die er vom Ei an selbst hochzieht.
da er seine Fische als Besatz für die Talsperren und Angelvereine hier im Harz produziert und sonst nicht vermarktet haben die Fische Topqualität.
Sicher eine Ausnahme.
Mal unter Anglerparadies-Herrhausen googeln, Stephan hat auch eine Homepage.
gruß
uwe


----------



## Milano (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

#hHallo,
Fips III hat schon die richtige Frage gestellt; nur leider hast Du sie nicht beantwortet.
Das Phänomen tritt immer dann auf, wenn Du eine Forelle
w a r m,  also z.B. in warmen Wasser aufgetaust; dies ist mir auch mal passiert und ich hatte die gleichen Gedanken.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen!?!


----------



## igler (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*



> #h es geht auch anders. Mein Kumpel hat eine kleine Fischzucht und betreibt eien Angelteich mit seinen Fischen,Forellen und Saiblinge, die er vom Ei an selbst hochzieht.
> da er seine Fische als Besatz für die Talsperren und Angelvereine hier im Harz produziert und sonst nicht vermarktet haben die Fische Topqualität.
> Sicher eine Ausnahme.
> Mal unter Anglerparadies-Herrhausen googeln, Stephan hat auch eine Homepage.
> gruß


Kann ich nur zustimmen, mein Bekannter hat auch einen Forellenteich in Goslar - Astfeld der bezieht seine Forellen auch von Stephan und die sind Top Qualität.


----------



## Fischpaule (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

Moin Moin
Das Ablösen der Gräten und der Haut vom Fleisch weist auf 
eine beginnende Eiweißzersetzung hin, dies kann durch falsche Lagerung vor dem Einfrieren (Zersetzung durch Enzyme oder Bakterien), falsches Einfrieren (Gefrierbrand) oder durch falsches 
Auftauen (mit warmen Wasser oder in zu warmer Umgebung)
geschehen. Der Verzehr ist je nach Zersetzungsgrad und Grund
meist noch möglich, allerdings ist die Geschmacksveränderung
oft so stark, daß der Verzehr trotz liebevoller Zubereitung keine
Freude mehr bringt. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden wie
das "Kaest Skata" der Isländer zeigt.

Ich habe schon mächtig viele Tonnen Fisch geschlachtet und verarbeitet die Industrieell produziert wurden und eins kann ich sagen :das das Ablösen der Gräten oder der Haut vom Fleisch von der Fütterung kommt ist ein Ammenmärchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

@Fischpaule
Und wie erklärst du dir dann das matschige Fleisch von nicht eingefrorenen, sondern wirklich frisch ausgenommenen, eingelegten und gut getrockneten Forellen aus einem Forellenpuff mit schlechter Fütterung bzw. zu engem Besatz beim und nach dem Räuchern, wenn das doch ein Ammenmärchen ist? Wobei ich auch viel der mangelhaften Bewegungsfreiheit zumesse und nicht nur dem mangelhaften Futter.

P.S. Aber auch das fehlerhafte Behandeln in deinen Ausführungen kann sein.


----------



## forelle-mb (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

hallo @ all,

tja habe die fische in die tonne gehauen !!!
hatte noch mit einem koch telefoniert.
war wohl einfach die falsche behandlung.
sprich:
falsch eingefroren und in warmem wasser aufgetaut.
Die Zellen sind davon wohl geplatzt und haben keine Struktur mehr. Schade drum. 

aber so einen fehler macht man nur einmal mit so schönen fischen !!!

ich danke euch !

achja, der koch meinte auch das mit dem hochziehen ist blödsinn, wenn ein fisch wächst dann richtig...
obs stimmt weiss ich nicht, war seine aussage !!!

dankeschön und lg!


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

Schönen Gruß an deinen Koch. Er soll mal eine Forelle aus dem Bach, eine aus dem Forellenpuff mit gutem Futter und einigermaßen Bewegungsfreiheit und eine Forelle aus extremer Massenhaltung mit schlechtem Futter zubereiten, er wird definitiv an der Konsistenz des Fleisches den Unterschied sehen und nicht erst am Geschmack erkennen, welche, welche ist.


----------



## Fischpaule (28. November 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

@Leopard
Das die Konsistenz eines Fisches, der sich mühsam die Nahrung
zusammensuchen muss etwas anders ist als bei solchen die
das Futter vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen, ist unbestritten.
Aber das hat keinen Einfluß auf das ablösen der Gräten bzw.
der Haut zumal es den wenigsten Leuten vergönnt ist eine
Forelle zu essen die wirklich unter natürlichen Bedingungen aufgewachsen ist. Zusätzlich muss man sagen, das zum 
Räuchern, industrieell produzierte Forellen geeigneter sind,
da durch die intensive Fütterung mehr Fett in das Gewebe 
eingelagert wird und damit die Forellen nicht so leicht trocken
werden bzw. sogar einen besseren Geschmack haben - Fett=
Geschmacksträger.
Aber Geschmäcker sind wie schon gesagt sehr verschieden...
Zum dünsten würde ich eine magere Forelle aus einem natürlichen Gewässer durchaus vorziehen.
Vielleicht solltest du deine Fische beim einlegen besser kühlen
um in Zukunft ein Ablösen der Gräten zu vermeiden

Gruß Fischpaule


----------



## voice (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

hauptursache ist meiner meinung nach zu warmes und zu langes lagern am see.... ich nehme immer eine kühltasche mit eis mit.
dann würde ich keine forellen ohne kopf einfrieren...glaube mir die frau beruhigt sich nach ca. 10-12 jahren...
der rest wurde schon genannt.... ich esse sowas nicht...
voice


----------



## christoph22 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WICHTIG !!! Forelle löst sich auf, normal ?*

Ich hatte mal das selbe Proplem, nur hatte ich den Fisch ausgenommen und mit heißem wasser gewaschen !


----------

